# Jailbreak-Tool nicht ganz zuverlässig [Update]



## Newsfeed (4 Februar 2011)

Das neue Tool, das den Jailbreak für iOS 4.2.1 auch in neuen Geräten wie dem iPhone 4G fest einbauen soll, versagt bei manchen Geräten und versetzt sie statt dessen ins Koma. Mit einem einfachen Trick lassen sie sich aber wiederbeleben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

